
Show HN: Sqlata, the SQL builder I wanted - Lethalman
https://github.com/lethalman/sqlata
======
offlinehacker
This looks similar to knex.

~~~
Lethalman
I've looked at knex. But I felt it not to be as composable as sqlata.

In knex operators are written with .where() itself. Also it doesn't manage
table aliases apparently. And it's quite tied to an underlying connection as I
can see.

But yes, all the sql bulders out there are quite similar, but there are
notable differences compared to sqlata if you look deeper.

